

IPhone 3Gs users attempt class action suit - anigbrowl
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/10/11/04/sensational_lawsuit_accuses_apple_of_turning_iphone_3g_into_ibrick.html

======
forensic
3G not 3Gs

------
blaines
I'm all for automatic updates, but all things considered I should be able to
downgrade. Right now I simply don't update my phone for a period of time to
make sure it doesn't introduce bugs or kill apps I use.

i.e. Pandora worked fantastic on my iPod touch until I updated to ios4 which
caused pandora to crash about every ten minutes. Last time I checked the
issues is still unresolved, but better.

------
itsnotvalid
While Apple attempted to offer updates to the core system for much older
devices, some other smartphone manufacturers often don't release updates even
the base system from the software company have updated that already. See
Android phone's 2.2 froyo availability as an example.

What Apple is wrong is to force 3G users to upgrade, given that quite a lot of
_new_ features are only available to 3GS and beyond.

Also it is actually possible to downgrade from iOS 4 for 3G models, but it
seems to be impossible to restore data to iOS 3.X from the backups of iOS 4.X.

------
Hates_
I upgraded my old 3G to iOS 4.1 last night and the performance is pretty much
on par with that of 3.1.3 (Which I had previously downgraded to from 4.0).

~~~
pmjordan
It takes some time to degrade, I can only assume Mail, Safari, etc. leak
memory over time (or maybe start fragmenting?).

That said, I'm not sure a lawsuit is the appropriate solution.

I'm curious whether iOS uses compressed memory swap techniques (e.g. Linux's
compcache or whatever it's currently called) and if not, if anyone has tried
such a thing on a jailbroken iPhone 3G. I'd give it a go if I had the time.

~~~
JeffJenkins
I switched back from 3.x to 4.1 about a week after 4.1 came out, and the
slowness has been almost unnoticable. And I've now been on 4.1 longer than
4.0, so I haven't degraded.

------
b3b0p
I regretted upgrading to 3.x when it came out too. iOS 4.x was even worse.

* I have had iTunes crash apparently from taking too long to load.

* Answering a phone call takes at least 10+ seconds I would estimate. I click answer or slide the bar and it sits there loading the actual phone application.

* Battery life is abysmal if I turn on 3G or Bluetooth. Maybe lucky to make it through the day.

------
IgorPartola
About a year ago I got $37.50 from Apple for my wife's iPod Nano (1st gen)
which for whatever reason was made out of really soft plastic. It got
scratched almost immediately. The lawsuit took on the order of three years
IIRC, from start to payout. In other words, all the iPhone 3G owners there:
even if this lawsuit against Apple is won, you won't get a cent for your next
upgrade.

------
Locke1689
I never upgraded because my 3G is jailbroken and I didn't feel like the
hassle, but didn't update 4.1 fix the speed problem? Wouldn't this trash their
whole case? The article mentions 4.1 but doesn't mention any of the
consequences.

~~~
pmjordan
4.1 did improve the situation noticeably, but it's still rather sluggish
unless you hard reboot very frequently.

------
minalecs
Can we admit now that fragmentation is going to be a problem for everyone and
Apple is not immune to it.

~~~
cstuder
Well, you could argue that the 4.0 update was an active stance against
fragmentation, by rendering all old devices unusable and therefore forcing
customers onto a commond new platform: the iPhone 4.

~~~
olefoo
You do know that that's the central complaint of the lawsuit? And that had
Apple stated publicly that the 3G phones were no longer supported, that would
have been just fine. I own multiple apple products and the one thing that's
sure to make me contemplate my choices in a less than favorable light is the
idea that I can't trust an update not to break functionality.

~~~
minalecs
i googled but unable to find link. Can you provide a link where they stated
the iphone 3G is no longer supported, they stated features would not be
supported but not the phone itself. Major release features of 4.1 was to
support 3G.

~~~
olefoo
Note the use of the word 'had' in my comment. In normal english usage that
represents an 'if' statement.

The english language is a wonderful instrument, too bad there are so many deaf
to it's charm.

